# Looking to transfer to a different store



## fashiongal1208 (May 20, 2021)

Hey.  So im looking to transfer to a new store when i go back to school in august. I don't have moving date and their are quite a few store in the area that I am moving to. I asked my ETL HR and was was told to call the store i wanted to move to, then basically told to figure it out myself.  Does anyone have any tips, suggestions,


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2021)

Check out the store you want to go to. Then tell your hr.


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2021)

Yup. You have time to check out a few stores. Chat up a couple of tms in your area and see how they like their own stores.


----------

